# Qs owners register!



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Qs owners register!

If your the proud owner of a tt Quattro sport please ad below:-

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent

:lol:


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

trevp84 said:


> Qs owners register!
> 
> If your the proud owner of a tt Quattro sport please ad below:-
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Glad to see someone has started a register.

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford.


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Qs register so far, only 175 left!!!

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent

:lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

trevp84 said:


> Qs register so far, only 175 left!!!
> 
> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> ...


I make it 794 myslef!

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 2006 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

trevp84 said:


> Qs register so far, only 175 left!!!
> 
> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> ...


There where something like 800 QS's in the UK. Not sure where you got 175 from!


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Lookin back now, me neither, new there was 800 think i meant 795, but even now cant make head nor tail of where 175 came from! 
oops!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

trevp84 said:


> Lookin back now, me neither, new there was 800 think i meant 795, but even now cant make head nor tail of where 175 came from!
> oops!!


LOL

And i have to point this out as its a bit of pet hate of mine.... but you mean "you KNEW there was 800"


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> trevp84 said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin back now, me neither, new there was 800 think i meant 795, but even now cant make head nor tail of where 175 came from!
> ...


ha ha bet u h8 it wen ppl txt ya n dunna rite proper!!!!

he he!! yeah I meant knew! he he!


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

is that 800 uk or world wide? daft question i guess but hey


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool

:lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> is that 800 uk or world wide? daft question i guess but hey


SimonQS hasnt stopped jabbering in my ear about this fact all weekend, yet i cant remeber the answer to that!

Sorry mate!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

trevp84 said:


> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> 3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
> 4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
> ...


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.

Still a long way to go!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.

Still a long way to go!!!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10. Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear


----------



## si-Jar (Oct 28, 2008)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Dobbsy said:
> 
> 
> > is that 800 uk or world wide? daft question i guess but hey
> ...


Also known as the club sport in Europe: (From http://www.mobile.de)

Club Sport Advert (9/4/2009)

24,770 Euros or £22,400


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> is that 800 uk or world wide? daft question i guess but hey


800 in the UK

They did a two tone car for the US market around the same time, but it had the 3.2 V6 and standard seats, however there were only 100 of those - I saw one in Seattle 18 months ago, but couldnt get to my camera quick enough.

I dont think the QS was ever produced in Europe, after talking to the ClanTT boys at the weekend.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Dobbsy said:
> ...


Well I stand corrected, Thanks Rich! Looks like there were 999 in Eurpoe from that link.

I have asked Nick (Nem) about creating a formal QS register as part of the TTF - he is looking into it 8)


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240 
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton


----------



## dj_ely (Nov 1, 2008)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

33% of the registered qS owners come from NE England (Tyne & Wear/Hartlepool)

They are bit common up north :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> 33% of the registered qS owners come from NE England (Tyne & Wear/Hartlepool)
> 
> They are bit common up north :wink:


Yep great taste we have up here in the north east


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

Should this topic be made a STICKIE???


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Speckled said:


> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> 3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
> 4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
> ...


Well the list is growing!!!
Cant believe i have the only Black/Black one on the list! Where are all the others????????
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

can we get admin to keep this post a a sticky and delete all of the pages so its just the list??

ps mine is still the only 56 plate!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> wak'd, airbox, shortshift. Remap next i reckon


..... i neet to try a shortshift...mine is booked in @ awesome in 3 weeks for the map 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> > wak'd, airbox, shortshift. Remap next i reckon
> 
> 
> ..... i neet to try a shortshift...mine is booked in @ awesome in 3 weeks for the map 8)


We forgot mate you were going to try mine last weekend  but defo a great mod in fact one of the best


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Speckled said:
> 
> 
> > 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > 33% of the registered qS owners come from NE England (Tyne & Wear/Hartlepool)
> ...


Now we have 5 on the list and I have met at least 4 of them


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Put me down!

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
17) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
18) Avus Silver / Phanton Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.

Looks like only 2.5% of UK QS cars are owned by enthusiasts (ie on this forum) - early days yet I suppose.


----------



## QSOGGS (Nov 28, 2008)

Hang on, hang on - the list is shrinking!

Sixohsixone missed out number 16!

I never liked number 18 anyway!

Updated:

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

COME ON !!!!!! :!:

There cant be only 17 QS tt's on the forum?????????

Can there????????? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah i know if ya own a qs surely ya gotta be on the forum!

ow many of the qs's ava private plate!

mines RE 51OKE - reading BE STOKE! with the black dot obviously! ha ha!

:lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

trevp84 said:


> yeah i know if ya own a qs surely ya gotta be on the forum!
> 
> ow many of the qs's ava private plate!
> 
> ...


Mines on a private plate.... and i bet Andy's doesn't stop long without a private plate. Along with all the other possible mods


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> trevp84 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i know if ya own a qs surely ya gotta be on the forum!
> ...


Yep mine will be on a privete plate as soon as I can make my mind up if I am keeping the Golf if not it will be on J11AJS if I keep the Golf I will have to see what I can find


----------



## gazwold (Sep 8, 2008)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland *450bhp!!*


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Leon said:


> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> 3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
> 4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
> ...


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Woohoo! we hit 20 but surely there must be more on the forum!!

Leon wrote:
1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East

:lol:


----------



## thom (Jan 8, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

I also thought there where a lot more *QS's* on this forum??

Cant believe there is still only one all *BLACK ONE*???? Where are they all!!!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

jessy has a black. So your not unique :wink:


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Y isn't jessy on the list ha ha!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> jessy has a black. So your not unique :wink:


Why is ''jessy'' not on list then??!!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> jessy has a black. So your not unique :wink:


Hi qooqiiu,

Did ur QS come with alacantara inside door grips/handles or did you do them urself?
Cheers..


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=135040&p=1395756&hilit=you+can+never+have+too+much#p1395756


----------



## Simon QS (Jan 28, 2009)

skiwhiz said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> ...


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=135040&p=1395756&hilit=you+can+never+have+too+much#p1395756


THX, Will go & see justin to see what he can do...


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

i see theres 6 just in the north east! thought they were common.


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Surely thats not everyone on the list! 
Makin me feel very special indeed now!

Woohoo QS rocks! (just wantd use the smileys ha ha!)

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Jessidog (Nov 15, 2007)

Add me...

Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Maidstone


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Gazzabazza1000 has an 05 Mettalic all black QS

He dosent get on the Forum much so I said I would let you know.

Gary


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the register!

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone

:lol:


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester

Just added myself, 23)!


----------



## big t (Mar 5, 2009)

avus silver 55plate-berkshire


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!! :lol: 
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like Avus is the colour to have :wink: when I was looking they were all red or black that were for sale


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

cannot believe there are only 25 or so on the forum?

anyone else?


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

chrishumes said:


> cannot believe there are only 25 or so on the forum?
> 
> anyone else?


Most still a bit new to be owned by enthusiasts (probably still being serviced by Audi  )


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks like Avus is the colour to have :wink: when I was looking they were all red or black that were for sale


The common colour for a limited edition car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Avus is the colour to have :wink: when I was looking they were all red or black that were for sale
> ...


Who asked you lady bird :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


good one lol....hold on......  thats me also :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Avus is the colour to have :wink: when I was looking they were all red or black that were for sale
> ...


[/quote]
Yep but you are a bit bigger than Craig mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Pah!

Silver & black was only cool 2 years ago.  (see Sig)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Only 4 of us have the best colour combo.

At Donny 2007 even Yellow said it was, but has since proven he isnt a man of conviction and goes with the "common" flow. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Only 4 of us have the best colour combo.
> 
> At Donny 2007 even Yellow said it was, but has since proven he isnt a man of conviction and goes with the "common" flow. :lol:


I was drunk at Donny Richard :wink:


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

I added myself and put thom back in who appeared on the list then disappeared.

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!! 
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam - Preston


----------



## Christion (Feb 24, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!! 
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam 
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!! 
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam 
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh


----------



## ttwales (Feb 13, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!! 
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam 
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales


----------



## moonigan (Dec 21, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!! 
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam 
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Only 770 to find...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> Only 770 to find...


I know of at least one black qS that has been scrapped [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jkl59 (May 2, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!! 
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East 
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam 
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire


----------



## RLMZ (Jan 10, 2010)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RLMZ said:


> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> 3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
> 4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
> ...


 :?


----------



## RLMZ (Jan 10, 2010)

edited lol. Sorry :/


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Only 770 to find...
> ...


Well black ones don't really count, do they? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > SimonQS said:
> ...


  [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Well I have helped the list to 33, I still dont understand someone buying a black/ black version. This could be mistaken for a TT 3.2 if you looked quickly at it. I still think my ladybird isthe best colour but thats my opinion and beauty is always in the eye of the beholder


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

golfmadeasy said:


> Well I have helped the list to 33, I still dont understand someone buying a black/ black version. This could be mistaken for a TT 3.2 if you looked quickly at it. I still think my ladybird isthe best colour but thats my opinion and beauty is always in the eye of the beholder


red and avus seem to be competing for the commoner badge :wink: but your right we all think our colour is coooooool :lol:


----------



## ttwales (Feb 13, 2009)

ye they will only get a quick look at a black/black qs. the reason being itll gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## SyRs (Dec 5, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London
34) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Sy (SyRs) - Lincoln


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London
34) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Sy (SyRs) - Lincoln
35) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 55 Plate Michael-tt - Liverpool


----------



## janster (Apr 4, 2010)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London
34) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Sy (SyRs) - Lincoln
35) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 55 Plate Michael-tt - Liverpool
36) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 05 Plate Janster Manchester


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London
34) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Sy (SyRs) - Lincoln
35) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 55 Plate Michael-tt - Liverpool
36) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 05 Plate Janster Manchester
37) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Tranter - Leicestershire


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Re: Qs owners register!

by tranter on 14 minutes ago 
1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London
34) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Sy (SyRs) - Lincoln
35) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 55 Plate Michael-tt - Liverpool
36) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 05 Plate Janster Manchester
37) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Tranter - Leicestershire
38) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 06 Plate - Don S - Wick, Caithness, Scottish Highlands


----------



## vissman (Sep 25, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London
34) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Sy (SyRs) - Lincoln
35) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 55 Plate Michael-tt - Liverpool
36) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 05 Plate Janster Manchester
37) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Tranter - Leicestershire
38) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 06 Plate - Don S - Wick, Caithness, Scottish Highlands
39) Mauritius Blue/Phantom Black QS 01 Plate - vissman - George - Thessaloniki Greece


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I know of at least one black qS that has been scrapped [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry I missed the funeral. Did all the other black ones attend? :lol: Well it sounded funny at the time of writing.

Doug


----------



## qsadz (Nov 21, 2009)

40) Avus Silver/Phantom Black-05 Plate-Smiler-Bucks


----------



## jay's tt (Apr 18, 2010)

41) misano red/ phantom black-06 plate-jay's tt-east sussex


----------



## WalshyTTS (Apr 25, 2009)

1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
5)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate -Dobbsy-Rich-Burton-on-trent
6) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 55plate - SimonQS - London
7) Avus silver/black qS 55 plate YELLOW_TT Hartlepool
8.) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS R Reg (was 55) - mighTy Tee - Hampshire (south coast)
9)Misano red/phantom black QS..was 55 reg,now with old 'dateless' plate...*JP* Chesterfield.
10) Misano red/Phanton black QS 05 plate - XTR - Washington, Tyne & Wear
11) Avus Silver/Phantom black - QS 55 Plate - Huntingdon, Cambs
12) Mauritius blue / phantom black - QS 06 plate - JAQS - Bolton
13) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 05 - dj_ely - Newcastle upon Tyne
14) Avus Silver / Phantom Black - QS 55 plate - Cashman - London
15) Bright Silver /Phantom Black - QS 06 - Speckled - Washington, Tyne & Wear
16) Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 Sixohsixone -Dorset
17) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Doncaster, South Yorkshire.
18) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - Gazwold- Lincoln or Holland
19) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 - Leon - N.Ireland 450bhp!!
20) Crystal Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 plate skiwhiz North East
21) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Simon QS - Hampshire (South Coast)
22)Silver / Black roof...55 plate QS - Kenwood ICE, Remap and lighting mods - Jessidog - Maidstone
23)Avus Silver /Phantom Black-QS 55 cdj3.2 - Leicester
24) avus silver/Phantom black QS -55 plate - Big T - berkshire
25) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 - thom - Hampshire
26) Mauritius blue / Phantom black - QS 55 plate - pjmedlam
27) Phantom Black / Phantom Black QS 55plate - Christion - Aberdeen
28) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 plate - Doug Short - Edinburgh
29) Phantom black/Phantom black QS 05 PLate- ttwales-North Wales
30) Misano red/Black QS 55 Plate - Moonigan - Leigh, Lancs
31) Avus Silver/Phantom Black QS 55 Plate -JKL59 - Hertfordshire
32) Avus Silver/Black QS 05 Plate- Richard (Rlmz) - Neath, South Wales
33) Misano red/ black 05 plate Adrian Middlesex, London
34) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Sy (SyRs) - Lincoln
35) Avus Silver / Phantom Black QS 55 Plate Michael-tt - Liverpool
36) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 05 Plate Janster Manchester
37) Misano red / Phantom Black QS 05 Plate - Tranter - Leicestershire
38) Avus Silver /Phantom Black QS 06 Plate - Don S - Wick, Caithness, Scottish Highlands
39) Mauritius Blue/Phantom Black QS 01 Plate - vissman - George - Thessaloniki Greece
40) Avus Silver/Phantom Black-05 Plate-Smiler-Bucks
41) misano red/ phantom black-06 plate-jay's tt-east sussex
42) Bright Silver / Phantom Black QS 06 Plate - Walshytts - Leeds


----------



## volvo940 (Sep 2, 2014)

WalshyTTS said:


> 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> 2)avus silver/black qs 56 plate - chrishumes - newcastle upon tyne
> 3)Misano red/Phantom black qs 55plate - bigsyd - wigan
> 4)Phantom Black/Black QS - 2005 - Sav (SAVTT240) - Bedford. SAVTT240
> ...


43) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 06plate - East Kent


----------



## eddyrooney (Nov 18, 2014)

my director has one. will grab a pic when he is in next (either comes in the qs or his brand new 911) he has had it from new. also has a escort cosworth. grrr haha think its a 2006 plate. black with black roof so cant really tell its a qs from first glance.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wonder how many people on the list still have there qS ? I know Big Syd sold both of his


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Any production numbers to go with this list? be interesting to see if my cars been listed here before.

Not many Misano red.

DC


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I wonder how many people on the list still have there qS ? I know Big Syd sold both of his


My old one is on the list too.


----------



## derekmac (Aug 23, 2016)

Just acquired a Black QS car build number 51, first reg. December 2005.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

derekmac said:


> Just acquired a Black QS car build number 51, first reg. December 2005.


Are you sure it's not 1051 :?:


----------



## Tetsuo3 (Mar 27, 2017)

How do we find out which one it is? I swear I saw the number somewhere on my one. Think it was number 67 or something. 


> is that 800 uk or world wide? daft question i guess but hey


They also have them in Japan, but without the Recarro seats... though it's possible these were also imported from the US. I've only found 2 online, and both are about £12k; even at 100K+ miles.

http://goo-net-exchange.com/usedcars/AU ... index.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tetsuo3 said:


> How do we find out which one it is? I swear I saw the number somewhere on my one. Think it was number 67 or something.
> 
> 
> > is that 800 uk or world wide? daft question i guess but hey
> ...


The build number is the last 4 numbers of the VIN number


----------



## derekmac (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi. Sorry only just got back to checking forum. Yes my car is 1051 but surely if only 800 built (or sold in U.K.) this would mean it is no 51?? This is the chassis number but someone said it is the engine number that is the important one?? Mine is BFV 002137..........?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

derekmac said:


> Hi. Sorry only just got back to checking forum. Yes my car is 1051 but surely if only 800 built (or sold in U.K.) this would mean it is no 51?? This is the chassis number but someone said it is the engine number that is the important one?? Mine is BFV 002137..........?


There were over 1000 built but only 800 came to the UK I believe


----------



## derekmac (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi everyone. Just collected my QS from the Audi dealership today and been reading through all the literature. The very special 'Supplement' to the handbook, purely for the Quattro Sport, makes interesting reading, especially the list of items NOT fitted to the car. I had queried the missing parcel shelf from the tailgate - dealership certain these WERE omitted -and, sure enough, they are listed in the supplement. It turns out my car is one of the later ones, being 1051, but confusing to see earlier chassis numbers registered later then mine....not sure how this happened!


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

There weren't registered or sold in chassis number order and I think I am right in saying that the left and right hand drive versions were given random numbers. What I mean is they weren't​ batched together.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## derekmac (Aug 23, 2016)

That's interesting, many thanks for that. Perhaps people chose by colour, but the cars were already made?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

derekmac said:


> Hi everyone. Just collected my QS from the Audi dealership today and been reading through all the literature. The very special 'Supplement' to the handbook, purely for the Quattro Sport, makes interesting reading, especially the list of items NOT fitted to the car. I had queried the missing parcel shelf from the tailgate - dealership certain these WERE omitted -and, sure enough, they are listed in the supplement. It turns out my car is one of the later ones, being 1051, but confusing to see earlier chassis numbers registered later then mine....not sure how this happened!


Audi even left the cover off the air box that matches the other covers on the engine etc


----------



## Andys2k (May 24, 2017)

Hi, I recently purchased a 2006 QS in black. After reading the above comments I'm a little unsure if mine is number 068 or 1068?

Hopefully someone can confirm? 
Regards,
Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andys2k said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a 2006 QS in black. After reading the above comments I'm a little unsure if mine is number 068 or 1068?
> 
> Hopefully someone can confirm?
> Regards,
> Andy


If the last 4 digits on the VIN are 1068 then your qS is number 1068


----------



## Andys2k (May 24, 2017)

Thank you for that.

Definitely confusing though when so many sources state only 800 of them were supplied in the uk? Is there an official register for the QS?

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andys2k said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Definitely confusing though when so many sources state only 800 of them were supplied in the uk? Is there an official register for the QS?
> 
> ...


Don't think so there is a Facebook group 
There were only 800 supplied to the UK but over 1000 made world wide


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I read in an Audi magazine in the airport last week that the qS had a different clutch and flywheel
To the 225. I never knew that back in the day!

When did this become known?


----------



## Gaitsy1 (Apr 5, 2017)

volvo940 said:


> WalshyTTS said:
> 
> 
> > 1)Blue/black qs- Trevp84 - Phil -Stoke-on-trent
> ...


43) Mauritius Blue / Phantom Black QS 06plate - East Kent[/quote
44) Avus Silver / Phantom Black 55 plate- Bristol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> I read in an Audi magazine in the airport last week that the qS had a different clutch and flywheel
> To the 225. I never knew that back in the day!
> 
> When did this become known?


It did but wasn't as good as the 225 mins started slipping when I had my qS remapped only had about 11000 on the clock so I swapped it for a 225 clutch


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Gaitsy1 said:


> volvo940 said:
> 
> 
> > WalshyTTS said:
> ...


----------

